
Using MapReduce to compute PageRank - soundsop
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/?p=534
======
liuliu
PageRank is a sparse mat and the eigenvalue can be obtained by multiply itself
many times. But how to compute the general eigenvector in parallel? at least
the eigenvector of symmetric matrix. It is very important when trying parallel
PCA.

